# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Cañete riega a las constructoras con 4.000 millones del trasvase del Ródano a Cataluña

## NoRegistrado

*LAS OBRAS SE LICITARÍAN ESTA LEGISLATURA*




> El Gobierno dará oxígeno a las constructoras reactivando la inversión pública gracias a los planes para un trasvase del Ródano. El impulsor del plan es el ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, que prepara un nueva planificación hidrológica cuyo proyecto estrella es el trasvase del Ródano desde Montpelier hasta las cuencas catalanas. Fuentes del sector de la construcción aseguran que se trata de una obra de 4.000 millones de euros que daría aire a las grandes constructoras españolas después de los tres últimos años, en los que la licitación pública ha languidecido.
> 
> Desde el Ministerio de Agricultura han preferido no pronunciarse. La misma postura han adoptado portavoces de la Conselleria de Territorio y Sostenibilidad de la Generalitat. Sin embargo, Arias Cañete ha mantenido varias reuniones con su homólogo en la responsabilidad de medioambiente en la Generalitat, Santi Vila, para analizar este nuevo trasvase entre Francia y España, según han explicado fuentes conocedoras de los contactos entre ambas Administraciones.
> Estas fuentes han revelado que fue Santi Vila el que puso sobre la mesa de Arias Cañete la alternativa del trasvase del Ródano, una vieja idea que ya había querido impulsar Jordi Pujol durante los años noventa, cuando presidía la Generalitat.
> 
> Al contrario que entonces, el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy ha recibido el proyecto con los brazos abiertos, vista la necesidad que tienen las constructoras españolas de que se les eche una mano. Tras la crisis de Sacyr en el Canal de Panamá, el Ejecutivo español ha identificado a los gigantes de la construcción de capital español como un sector clave para lo que se denomina la Marca España, dada su extensa internacionalización. Y desde Moncloa se muestran preocupados por la debilidad financiera de estas empresas pese a la reciente adjudicación para FCC y ACS de la línea 2 del Metro de Lima.
> 
> *La sombra de un relevo*
> 
> ...


http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...taluna_109599/

 Si salía caro llevar el agua del Ebro, ni te cuento el llevar el agua atravesando los Pirineos. Qué usuario final lo va a pagar?, además que no se lo van a financiar.
Humo, humo, y más humo de cara a las elecciones. La técnica del palo y la zanahoria para que el burro siga tirando del carro.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (17-may-2014),Varanya (01-abr-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Todo este tema es de risa, ni Europa va a subvencionar este disparate, (no subvencionaron ya las desaladoras), ni los franceses iban a permitirlo. Me juego un riñón a que esto jamás sale adelante.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Todo este tema es de risa, ni Europa va a subvencionar este disparate, (no subvencionaron ya las desaladoras), ni los franceses iban a permitirlo. Me juego un riñón a que esto jamás sale adelante.


Las desaladoras si tuvieron un procentaje de financiación a cargo de fondos europeos. Concretamente han desembolsado unos 1500 millones de los 2426 del coste que tendrían si no se hubiera puesto todo tipo de trabas por parte de los gobiernos levantinos. Faltan uno 700 del total que corresponden a fondos españoles.

 Yo no me juego el riñón porque los aprecio mucho, aunque también estoy completamente seguro que lo del Ródano es una bravata electoral. Aunque lo mismo ponen la primera piedra, como hicieron con el del Ebro cuando sabían de sobra que no se iba a hacer.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Cañete no ha establecido contacto oficial con Francia para el trasvase del Ródano*
http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/med...ku8iAVOiEGuESF

 Todo humo:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina se ha estrenado en la sesión de control al Gobierno en el pleno del Senado donde ha asegurado que el Gobierno no excluye "ninguna posibilidad a priori" respecto a un posible trasvase de agua del Ródano a las cuencas internas de Cataluña, aunque ha añadido que España no se ha puesto aún en contacto con Francia.
> 
> Así, la sucesora de Miguel Arias Cañete ha respondido a la pregunta del senador del grupo parlamentario Entesa del Progres de Catalunya Joan Sabaté Borras sobre si el Gobierno estudia, de acuerdo con el Gobierno de la Generalitat de Cataluña un posible trasvase de agua del río Ródano hasta las cuencas internas de esta comunidad autónoma y, opcionalmente hasta las cuencas de los ríos Júcar y Segura.
> 
> La titular de Medio Ambiente ha indicado que en materia de agua, antes de estudiar cualquier actuación concreta es "necesario" disponer de un proceso de planificación "riguroso y completo" y cumplir con la Directiva de Agua de la Unión Europea.
> 
> De este modo, ha defendido que el Ejecutivo ha priorizado la planificación para culminar este proceso que iba con varios años de retraso y, paralelamente ha iniciado el segundo ciclo de planificación para terminar todo los planes a finales de 2015 y, a partir de entonces, lograr un gran pacto nacional respecto al agua, a partir del cual se llegue a un Plan Hidrológico Nacional.
> 
> En todo caso, la ministra ha manifestado que "no se puede excluir ninguna posibilidad a priori, pero desde el consenso científico y técnico". Respecto al Ródano ha precisado que el Gobierno está en contacto con la Generalitat de Cataluña y que no ha establecido aún contacto oficial con Francia.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/trasvas...l-rodano-49526

Pero no decía Cañete que las obras se licitarían en ésta legislatura??
Lo dice la noticia del primer mensaje...

Humo, humo y humo.

Para hablar de humo al menos pondremos la interpretación del admirado Don Alfredo Kraus de Doña Francisquita:



 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

